# Old dog started constant barking?



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

I could use some ideas/help.

We have an older dog-I think 14. He sleeps in a crate at night and has always done so. He has always been quite happy and content in his crate.

For the last 4 nights, he has started barking in the wee hours. It's very odd barking. It's not that he hears something, or that he's calling me or anything like that. It's just a kind of "calm" but repetitive, bark, bark, bark. Our other dog's crate is right next to his, and he is not making a sound? This goes on for hours. I've had to get up and put him outside each night after 2 or three hours of constant barking

Something is wrong, but I have no clue as to what? He doesn't seem to be unhappy, or in pain. I am at a loss. Any ideas?
thanks
Martha


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Our yellow lab Hubby started doing this late in life. When he would go outside to do his business..he would just start barking/howling kinda. I wondered if there was such a thing as dementia in dogs.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I see that with older dogs when they start to lose their hearing; they go through a phase where they start barking for no reason, and as their hearing goes completely, it stops. I don't know why they do it.

There definitely is such a thing as dementia in dogs.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Scooter does this sometimes, just a soft, short barking. I do know that dogs DO can through a dementia. I truly believe Duke has gone a tad senile.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

We had Beau, a 18 yr old dachschund. When I was pregnant with my son he started barking for no reason. Just like yours, a repetative barking. For hours & hours through the day. This went on for months. Just standing in the kitchen barking. Outside he was fine (but very, very prone to wondering away - you had to stick with him). At night he was fine, slept all night. After a while you sort of blocked it out. You could distract him for a bit, but then he would forget what he was doing & bark.

One day he couldn't get out of bed & lay there barking. That was a sad day. I had to wait until hubby came home from work to give Beau one last ride to the vet.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

You're not alone. Our elderly dog Drake (a Black Lab) started doing this in the last year or so. Sometimes he lies on the couch "woofing" over and over or he'll stand in the middle of the floor doing it. Drives me nuts, but I know he's senile and can't help himself.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

He's probably just losing his grasp of reality/vs dream, that or he sees things only the old can see, and its worth barking at. Probably not the time to question his judgement of the situation.


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

for all your help. A friend suggested a night light and that helped a bit last night I think (hopefully it wasn't just a coincidence). He didn't start until 5:00am this time. That I can deal with, I get up at 5:30 normally anyway.

I sure hope he gets over this soon. I really can't take too many more sleepless nights.

thanks again, 
Martha


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you think perhaps he DOES need to potty? Have you tried letting him outside to potty when he starts the barking to see if it stops the behavior? 

Yes, it's common for old dogs to start up with stuff like this. Some of them are losing their hearing (maybe they're barking to hear themselves?), and some are just kind of losing their marbles, but perhaps there's another reason you can rule out?

Does he quiet down when he sees you? Could you put his kennel in your bedroom to reassure him at night?


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Think aboutt he older people you kow who just keep talking and repeating themselves over and over and you can't get them to stop. I'd say your buddy has a touch of old age dementia. Can make you crazy but I find you get used to it , believe me you miss it at tiems when theyre gone!


----------

